# Shower Door Adjustment



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

The shower door is a little lower on the bottom and you have to lift it up to close. Can't seem to find a way to adjust it. Any thoughts. 
Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not too hard to describe, all you have to do is shim the bottom pivot pin with a nylon washer or two. The hard part and it is not that bad, is taking the frame apart on the top so you can lift the door off the pin.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup, the washer worked. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wrangler said:


> Yup, the washer worked. Thanks for the tip.


Glad I could help. Did you have to take the top frame completely apart?


----------

